# What's happening this weekend?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Who's all going goose hunting this weekend? I'll finally get some time to scout the next couple days and am going to hit this weekend up pretty hard. I've heard a lot of reports so I'm looking forward to getting out to see it for myself.

Maybe hook up the boys for a big spread???


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Chris there is still geese to be had west of Devils Lake but, you have to earn them. The report I got from Garrison wasn't that great. They say the big boys are not there yet.There is some but not in great numbers. I hope they come soon and hang for while. Like a month. Good shooting to you and the boy's! magnum


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I just got back from scouting and I'm really looking forward to this weekend!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hustad, Gandergrinder and I will be hitting it pretty hard, there are plenty of feeds ranging from 500-1000 candas, with alot of mallrds to. Jed's out hunting right now. We have room for acouple more guys, talk to MAV who ever else. WE need ALOT of dekes for these birds!!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

GB3, are you going to take you brother hunting or are you going go goose hunting? Let me know i will be in fargo for the game.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

There are still a ton of birds around. However decoy shy would be an understatement. Birds would not even land with each other today. Very strange. Suprisingly there are still snows and blues around. We had a fun time however.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Anybody coming out this way let me know.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We need more dekes and we also need to spread them way out!!. Jed look the flocks we saw on Sun they were in groups of 3-6 spread out sporadicalyfor atleast 150-200 yards.


----------



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

anyone in for a hunt tomorrow (morn. or eve.). I have a corn field packed full of greenes. I know its late notice, PM if interested. (very easy drive from Fargo).


----------

